# Is a buck ever too old to breed?



## Mrr (Apr 20, 2016)

So I recently picked up two does to start off my breeding trio and am now looking to pick up a buck. Unfortunately the guy I was to buy my buck from backed out as I was driving to his place and now I'm hooped, as nobody in my area will have kits available until June. Luckily the woman who I got my does from emailed me saying that she has a mature buck that she's looking to sell, that is unrelated to my two. The problem is, she isn't sure how old he is. Would it be a wise investment to try him out - even if it's just until another buck comes available/of age? OR.. is it that big of a deal to buy a male sibling of my two does to use for the breeding if I'm only using them for meat (mostly raw dog food) anyway? I've heard most people avoid that sort of direct inbreeding as it strengthens faults, but if they're only going to be meat animals does that really matter?


----------



## majorv (Apr 22, 2016)

I wouldn't use the does' sibling. If you get the 'mature' buck I wouldn't pay a lot for him, especially since she can't tell you his age. Breeders can use bucks up to 5-6 years of age, sometimes longer, just depends. How often does she use him and how many litters has he fathered in the last year? You might ask that before considering him.


----------

